# Embedding DailyMotion



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2017)

I just tried to embed a dailymotion clip on a page, but got the "cannot be embedded as media" message.

What am I doing wrong?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2swvt8


----------



## steve50 (30 Jan 2017)

I just tried and got the same message, info relating to the page states the link is insecure.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jan 2017)

Ah, probably a side effect of the https change. @Shaun - no more dailymotion videos, then?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Jan 2017)

Worked for me @jefmcg


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Jan 2017)

Click share, then copy the embed code then paste on the media link here.


----------



## Bimble (30 Jan 2017)

@jefmcg - You need to use the full share URL:







So for the link in your OP it would be:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/*x2swvt8_caligula-s-dance-i-claudius-best-moments_shortfilms*



ETA: It doesn't help that Dailymotion displays it as a short link _without_ the full URL when you visit the video link.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jan 2017)

Thanks both. I clicked on the embed code, but picked the wrong URL from the html.


----------

